# help with flywheel will it fit



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

will the flywheel from a 97 240sx with the ka24de fit on a 94 altima with the ka24de


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It shows different part numbers for each flywheel but I think the ring gear is slightly different and the thickness might be different. But to be honest I don't know what the exact differences are between the two parts. 

Troy


----------

